# plc project help



## eng_sasi (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
 اريد المساعده في اختيار فكره بسيطه لمشروع في الplc
تكون بسيطه لطلبه في الفرقه التالته وفي نفس الوقت مش تا فهه
وحاولت ان اجد فكره من خلال البحث في google
ولم اجد شيء ينفع 
ارجو الرد السريع :3: :32: :32: :32:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أريد أن أعرف في أي مجال هندسي أو تطبيق تريد أن تستخدم البي إل سي
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## eng_sasi (8 مارس 2007)

انا طالبه في الميكاترونكس الدكتور لم يحدد لنا استخدام البي ال سي في مجال معين هو طالب فكره ليها ولكن ممكن يكون في مجال الانتاج عمل اي فكره لاي منتج او اي ماكينه ولكن مشكلتي ان انا مش عا رفه ابتدي منين وايه الخطوات المفروض اني اعملها لا ني لسه طالبه في تالته ميكاترونكس 
ومتشكره جدا جدا لاهتمام حضرتك وارجو الرد السريع عليه لو امكن


----------



## eng_sasi (10 مارس 2007)

:32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: 
اتمني الرد يا بشمهندس ولك جزيل رالشكر نظرا لضيق الوقت بالنسبه الي:32: 
:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## eng_sasi (10 مارس 2007)

انا طالبه في الميكاترونكس الدكتور لم يحدد لنا استخدام البي ال سي في مجال معين هو طالب فكره ليها ولكن ممكن يكون في مجال الانتاج عمل اي فكره لاي منتج او اي ماكينه ولكن مشكلتي ان انا مش عا رفه ابتدي منين وايه الخطوات المفروض اني اعملها لا ني لسه طالبه في تالته ميكاترونكس 
ومتشكره جدا جدا لاهتمام حضرتك وارجو الرد السريع عليه لو امكن


----------



## ICE MAN (11 مارس 2007)

I might help you but i dont know what do you want about PLC???
Because you are very general??
But for a simple example we can say that the PLC can do what Relays do and its much more easyer to use PLC than Relays>>>
For example do you need to show that through a PLC program for sequnsial operation!!
We can use the Counters and Timers and Registers all in the PLC and no need for old school connections and devices!!
Im sorry but thats all what comes in my mind now if you would ask me a specific question inshalla i will help you.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الكريمة أعتذر على تأخري في الرد, وسأقدم لكي مجموعة من الأفكار التي يمكن تطبيقها بالفعل, وسأعمل على مساعدتك في حلها أيضاً بإذن الله.
1- غلاية تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي, تعمل على تسخين المياه, حيث تقوم بفتح صمام الغاز وكذلك وحدة الإشعال الذاتي, وبعد إتمام عملية الإشعار يتوقف الإشعال الذاتي ويستمر الغاز بالتدفق, وعند وصول الضغط داخل الغلاية لدرجة معينة يتوقف النظام الكلي, وعند إنخفاض الضغط يعود النظام بالعمل مرة أخرى.
2- مكينة تعبئة المياه, حيث يتم وضع زجاجة فارغة على سير كهربي, يتم ملئ الزجاجة بالماء, ثم يتحرك السير, ويتم بعد ذلك عملية وضع الغطاء على الزجاجة, ثم بعد ذلك يتحرك السير بعد ذلك ليتم تجميع زجاجات الماء.
أنتظر رأيك, وإذا لما تعجبك هذه التطبيقات سأقوم بوضع تطبيقات آخرى بإذن الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## eng_sasi (12 مارس 2007)

انا متشكره جدا جدا لكل من اهتم بالرد علي ومتشكره جدا جدا يابشمهندس احمد عفيفي وبجد التطبيقات اللي حضرتك حطتها حلوه جدا وان شاء الله هختار انا وباقي المجموعه اللي هشتغل معاها واحد منهم ولكن ارجو من حضرتك تفاصيل اكتر عن التطبيقات ولو حضرتك شايف تطبيقات تانيه مناسبه لي ياريت تقولي عليها 
وكنت عايزه اسال حضرتك سوال هو اختياري للتطبيق متوقف علي نوع ال plc المستخدمه وعدد المداخل والمخارج بتاعتها ولا مش شرط او ما فيش علاقه بينهم؟
وكمان انا اللي بعرف اشتغله في الplc هو ladder فالتطبيقات ديه مناسبه برده ولا لا؟
ومره تانيه بشكر حضرتك علي الاهتمام واسفه علي الاطاله والازعاج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_sasi (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كنت عايزه اطلب بس التطبيق يكون سهل في التطبيق لان المشروع هنعمله hard ware فمثلا الغلايه هل من الممكن اني انفذها با مكانيا تنا المحدوده كطلبه 
وارجو الرد لان عندي اسئله كتيره جدا


----------



## ICE MAN (19 مارس 2007)

اختي العزيزة انا ارى ان المشروع المناسب هو Stamping Machine
حيث انك لن تحتاجين لأشياء معقده والمشروع يحتوي sequence execution ويعمل بال ladder ولا يحتاج لعدد كبير من المداخل والمخارج.
ببساطة العملية تبدأانه عندما تكون هناك قطعة تريدين ان تطبعين عليها فأنك تضعين القطعة ويقوم الجهاز بالعمل فيبدأ sensor بالتحسس من نوع القطعة فاذا كانت خشبية فانه يبدأبالعمل واذا كانت غير ذلك فلن يشتغل الجهاز. فلو كانت خشبية سيقوم cylinder بعملية ال clamping وهي تثبيت القطعة ويقوم cylinder اخر بالطباعة بعدها يتراجع الcylinders ويقوم cylinder اخر بفرز القطعة الى retainer او اي ما يحلو لك ان تسميه.
ارجوا ان تكون هذه الفكرة قد اعجبتك وتستطيعين اضافات امور عديدة الى هذه الفكرة واذا اردت المساعدة فبعون الله سأكون موجود.


----------



## eng_sasi (19 مارس 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لا هتمامك وهو سهل ان انا انفذ المشروع ده كا hardware


----------



## ICE MAN (20 مارس 2007)

ماذا تريدين ان تطبقين في الplc هل تريدين ادخال counters, registers, time delay لانك اذا حددت الذي تريدين ستكون العملية اسهل لك وللأخوة لكي يعطوك النصيحة.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 مارس 2007)

eng_sasi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كنت عايزه اطلب بس التطبيق يكون سهل في التطبيق لان المشروع هنعمله hard ware فمثلا الغلايه هل من الممكن اني انفذها با مكانيا تنا المحدوده كطلبه
> وارجو الرد لان عندي اسئله كتيره جدا


أختي الكريمة, يمكنك فعلاً عمل هذا المشروع بإمكانيات محدودة جداً كعناصر ولكن وحدة الــ PLC غالية إلى حد ما.
وأي سؤال سأكون متواجد بإذن الله​


----------



## ICE MAN (21 مارس 2007)

جهاز ال Plc كلفته عالية يتراوح بين 380 الى 500 دولار


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مارس 2007)

ICE MAN قال:


> جهاز ال Plc كلفته عالية يتراوح بين 380 الى 500 دولار


جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, فعلاً جهاز الــ PLC يبدأ سعره في مصر 1000 جنيه لنوع LG ويبرمج بالخريطة السلمية Ladder Diagram, بينما من الممكن شراء وحدة مستعملة قد تكون أقل في السعر ولكن يجب تجريبها قبل شرائها.
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## eng_sasi (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا عارفه فعلا ان انا حيرتكم معايا كتير وانا مش قصدي امكانيات يعني فلوس هو طبعا بنفكر في الفلوس لكن ده مش قصدي
عموما انا نفسي محتاره جدا وعارفه اني ازعجتكم بس الموضوع ببساطه اني نفسي قلاقي فكره جيده تصلح لتطبيق plc وبتمني ان يكون ليها علاقه بالروبوت لاني قسم ميكا ترونكس ولان باقي مجموعات الدفعه هيعملوا حاجات بنفس المستوي ده ولكن انا اقصد بامكانياتي العقليه يعني بعد اختيار الفكره ايه التفاصيل اللي ممكن اكون عرفاها عشان ابدا اشتغل في المشروع بخطوات سليمه مع العلم بان المجموعه اللي معايا برضوا دائره معرفتهم في الشغل في المشاريع محدوده جدا انا محتاجه النصيحه منكم قبل المعلومات لاني حسه اني تايهه مع المجموعه ومش عارفه اعمل ايه عشان اشتغل في مشروع جامد جدا واستفاد منه انا اسفه علي التطويل بس بجد انا في احتياج شديد جدا لحد يوجهني
وينصحني وخصوصا ان عندي تقريبا لكل ماده السنه دي مشروع فارجوكوا ما تبخلوش عليه بالنصيحه
ونفسي في فكره للplc تكون خاصه بالربوت او اي حاجه في نفس المستوي


----------



## eng_sasi (22 مارس 2007)

وخصوصا يا بشمهندس احمد عفيفي انا عرفت انك في بكالريوس ميكاترونيكس ربنا يوفقك باذن الله يعني اكيد عندك الخبره عن شغل المشاريع ايه اللي بيفرق مجموعه عن مجموعه ايه اللي ممكن يخلي مجموعه خبرتها محدوده زينا تبقي كويسه
ايه اللي مفروض علينا نعمله عشان نبقي كويسين بجد انا محتاجه للنصيحه لان في 100000 ليه وسؤال في دماغي ومتاكده انكوا مش هتبخلوا عليه بنصيحه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_sasi (26 مارس 2007)

:3: :3: :3: :3: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32: :32:


----------



## ICE MAN (27 مارس 2007)

كان الله في عونك يا اختي الكريمة ولكن انا اظن بأنك لو تتفضلي بالبحث في قسم الاوراق العلمية والابحاث في هذا المنتدى قد تجدي فكرة من هنا او هناك.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الكريمة, انا بعتذر جداً على تأخري, بسبب المشروع الذي لا ينقطع العمل فيه, واليوم فقط نكون قد إتممنا 6 أيام من العمل المتواصل تقريباً, وإضطررنا إلى التوقف للإرهاق الشديد.
حقيقة من خلال مشاهداتي للمشاريع, لابد من أن ينال مشروعك الأنظار عمل الآتي
1- أن يكون إسم المشروع مميزاً
2- العمل والإجتهاد, ودائماً مراجعة المشرفين أولاً بأول, لأنهم هم من سينقلون مدى كفاءة مشروعك لباقي المشاريع.
3- البحث المستمر نحو المصادر العلمية, بالإضافة إلى عمل الزيارات للمصانع والشركات, وبصراحة عن ثقة المصانع بترحب جداً بالطلاب اللي بيعملوا مشاريع التخرج وبيساعدوهم على قد ما يقدروا.
4- جودة الإخراج للمشروع
5- حسن تقديم وعرض المشروع, عن طريق عمل شعار للجموعة, وعمل بوستر مبدأي للمشروع, هذا بالإضافة إلى عمل محاكاة للمشروع.
هذه أهم عناصر تؤدي إلى نجاح أي مشروع, وهذا كلام عن ثقة, لإني مجربه
وأي حاجة انا تحت أمرك إن شاء الله​


----------



## eng_sasi (27 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي الاهتمام والرد بس انا عندي سؤال يعني ايه عمل محاكاه للمشروع


----------



## eng_sasi (27 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس احمد عفيفي انا اخترت application كمشروع لماده 
industry control باستخدام الplc وهو عباره عن arm one link بتمر علي 3 مراحل وهي اخذ clamp ومسكه ونقله الي مرحلهheating وبعد كده مرحله threading وال arm هتتحرك 90 درجه وهيبقي عند كل مرحله sensor وطبعا ال arm بتتحرك بموتور والدكتور وافق علي الفكره خلاص ياريت تدوني رايكم فيها وكمان عايزه اسال سؤال هو المفروض ابدا بايه بالsoftware ولا بالmechanism


----------



## eng_sasi (27 مارس 2007)

وبجد انا متشكره جدا يابشمهندس احمد للرد والاهتمام رغم ضيق وقتك وكل اللي اقدر اقوله بجد جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يوفقك في المشروع ان شاء الله


----------



## ICE MAN (28 مارس 2007)

المحاكاة المقصود فيها الsimulation 
واما عن كيفية البدئ فانا من ناحيتي اقول ان اول شيء تبدئين به هو التأكد من توافر القطع من حساسات و PLC الى المحركات الى القطع الخاصة بالarm ...الخ
ومن ثم انا في رأيي ان تبدأي بالعمل على البرنامج ومن ثم توصيل القطع بالبرنامج وتشغيلها شيئا فشيئا.


----------



## eng_sasi (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا الاخ الكريم iceman بس هي ممكن الحساسات ما تبقاش موجوده هي عموما احنا هنجيبها photocell وال plc موجوده مع الدكتور هو اللي هيديهالنا نشتغل بيها والمحركات هتبقي steppermotor والarm هنعمله عند خراط بس المشكله في الdesign بتاعه بس هو طبعا هنعمل المشروع هيبقي prototype ده بقي اللي مش عارفه هنعمله فين مش عارفه والبرنامج ان شاء الله هيكون سهل


----------



## eng_sasi (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا الاخ الكريم iceman بس هي ممكن الحساسات ما تبقاش موجوده هي عموما احنا هنجيبها photocell وال plc موجوده مع الدكتور هو اللي هيديهالنا نشتغل بيها والمحركات هتبقي steppermotor والarm هنعمله عند خراط بس المشكله في الdesign بتاعه بس هو طبعا هنعمل المشروع هيبقي prototype ده بقي اللي مش عارفه هنعمله فين مش عارفه والبرنامج ان شاء الله هيكون سهل وشكرا للمتابعه والاهتمام


----------



## matrex1 (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم وبعد اريد مشروع يعمل بنظام ال plc وارجو المساعدة السريعة لان الوقت محدد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omar abdelsadek (7 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## شهاب الحصة (24 يوليو 2010)

*مشروع جاهز*

الاخت العزيزة عندي مشروع لك ولا يحتاج مداخل انالوج وهو خزانيين لتخزيين الحبوب يتم تعبئة كل خزان على حدا وتفريغهما كذلك وفصل التعبئة والتفريغ تتم عن طريق اشارات المنسوب التي بدورها تصدرها ل p.l.c مع اشارات الحماية وشكرا:63::63:


----------



## ksmksam (25 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية
عندي فكرة بسيطة بامكامك التحكم خزان
بعد كبسة البداية يقوم المضخة بتعباة الماء وبعد امتلاء الخزان يقوم الحساس باعطاء اشارة للننظام ثم يقوم النظام بتشغيل المسخن لتسخين الماء وبعد وصول الماء لدرجة الحرارة المناسبة يتوقف المسخن وتبداءمضخة اخرى بسحب المء الى الغسالة او اي شيء نريد تسخينة

هذة الفكرة نفذت كمشروع


----------



## اروى الطمزيني (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته 
انا طالبه في الهندسه الكهربائيه في السنه الرابعه 
اريد برنامج 
PLC 
علي جهاز نوع 
mitsubishi )mdel- FX-10p-O-E
اي برنامج بسيط مش معقد 
وشكرا علي الاهتمام


----------

